# remington 870 disassembly, cleaning and reassembly



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

here is a cool website i found. for those who have ever taken their 870 apart u know how hard it can be to get the bolt assembly back in. well here is a how to. thought maybe it could help someone out.

http://www.alpharubicon.com/leo/870brian.htm

mark


----------

